# Hawthorne 5 Bar



## the tinker (Oct 5, 2015)

Spent a couple hours on the CABE last night researching these 5 bar bikes.
Seems most of them were made by Monark. [Is that correct?]
Purchased this bike on Saturday along with a girls Western Flyer that donated it's springer fork for this 5 bar......I re- sold the western flyer, minus it's springer, at the swap before I left . 
I have a girls monark version of this bike . The major difference that I can see is the front down tubes go under the bottom bracket on the Monark built frame.
Really like this bike. Have already located the correct guard for it. I think the fork is correct but the truss rods are off a 50's J. C. Higgins .
Going to have to move this one up to the top of the list and get this frame done before winter comes.
I would like to have the girls Monark and the Hawthorne done by spring.
I am not sure if this boys bike ever came with a springer.[ anyone know about that?]
The Monark had the springer on it when I purchased it and I believe it to be original.
They will make a fine pair!!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 5, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/monark-five-bar/


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2015)

There are 3 mfgers. of this frame style: CWC, Snyder, and Monark.
I dig these. Congrats on getting a cool one....


----------



## Jarod24 (Oct 5, 2015)

Seems like a lot of the ones I see are monark. Your frame is Snyder built one though.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2015)

Jarod24 said:


> Your frame is Snyder built one




And that Springer fork is CWC


----------



## bairdco (Oct 5, 2015)

Yup, Snyder. 
Monark's tubes go under the bb, Snyder stops at the bb, and CWC has the curved rear triangle. 

I have a CWC and have only found 2 others online.


----------



## mrg (Oct 5, 2015)

curved rear triangle? if your talking about the upper rear fender mount CWC is straight, Snyder is curved.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2015)

mrg said:


> curved rear triangle? if your talking about the upper rear fender mount CWC is straight, Snyder is curved.




Frame Chain stays, frame seat stays, both straight on Snyder, Curved on CWC....


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Nice find Tinker. Your bike is indeed Snyder built, badged Hawthorne & tagged a Hawthorne Twin Bar. Here is another just like it, as well as an ad for the 2spd equipped bike. No, I have never seen this nor the Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar equipped with their respective springers.


----------



## the tinker (Oct 5, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Nice find Tinker. Your bike is indeed Snyder built, badged Hawthorne & tagged a Hawthorne Twin Bar. Here is another just like it, as well as an ad for the 2spd equipped bike. No, I have never seen this nor the Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bar equipped with their respective springers.
> 
> 
> Thank you Mike, your bike is beautiful. and thanks to everyone else who researched and replied to my posting of this bike.
> ...


----------



## bairdco (Oct 5, 2015)

Like tripple3 said. "Rear triangle" refers to the rear half of the bike, seat tube, chain and seat stays. The term dates way back to diamond framed bikes.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

That Shockmaster sure will look great on that bike. Those springers ride great!


----------

